# Frazil's hair



## tank (Sep 19, 2007)

Tell me that is you in the picture!!!


----------



## benbo (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess this fit's in the anything about PE exam section. Basically -

1. What sort of grounding protection scheme could you employ to avoid having an electric shock cause your hair to look like this?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 19, 2007)

benbo said:


> I guess this fit's in the anything about PE exam section. Basically -
> 1. What sort of grounding protection scheme could you employ to avoid having an electric shock cause your hair to look like this?


Reminds me one question the first time I took the test. You were very close from Test subversion Benbo!!!! :laugh:


----------



## benbo (Sep 19, 2007)

Or perhaps it fits better on the civil exam -

1. What sort of support structure is necessary for a hairdo of this altitude.


----------



## tank (Sep 19, 2007)

Environmental Impact associated with using 3 cans of aerosol hair spray a week for a period of 5 years.


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2007)

determine potential traffic impacts from distracted drivers on an urban feeder with an LOS of C when said hair is walking down the street.


----------



## frazil (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually it does belong in the PE section...

Ladies, be warned that the proctors at my site did not allow "big hair". They said it blocked their view of the person testing behind me. I had to go to the bathroom to decrease some of the volume. (which, by the way, is obtained through the miracle of AquaNet)


----------



## cantaloup (Sep 19, 2007)

frazil said:


> Actually it does belong in the PE section...
> Ladies, be warned that the proctors at my site did not allow "big hair". They said it blocked their view of the person testing behind me. I had to go to the bathroom to decrease some of the volume. (which, by the way, is obtained through the miracle of AquaNet)


You have to show your ears all time too because cheater could use hair to cover the earphone (communication device).


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW Frazil.....so you took the exam in 1985?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> WOW Frazil.....so you took the exam in 1985????


Wow .. if that is the case .. I found a pic from 1984 hmy:

Zoiks !!!!!

JR


----------



## jfusilloPE (Sep 20, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Wow .. if that is the case .. I found a pic from 1984 hmy:
> 
> 
> Zoiks !!!!!
> ...


...and the bad thing is you still look the same today (except the hair)! :Locolaugh:


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^JR - are we related or do all of us engineers look the same at that age?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have any pictures from when I was that age. My Mom was so embarrassed that threw them away :Locolaugh:


----------



## tank (Sep 20, 2007)

Cement said:


> determine potential traffic impacts from distracted drivers on an urban feeder with an LOS of C when said hair is walking down the street.



Seriously,

how long would it take for you to prepare your hair?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Wow .. if that is the case .. I found a pic from 1984 hmy:
> 
> 
> Zoiks !!!!!
> ...


McLovin!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread is on its way to classic status. Awesome photo JR.

and I love Fraz's AVATAR.


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 23, 2007)

Well...In 1984 I was a surveyor for NCDOT....the start of this wonderful, profitable, highly rewarding career. (There may have been a little sarcasm there)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> This thread is on its way to classic status. Awesome photo JR.
> and I love Fraz's AVATAR.


Agreed. Another vote for the HOF here.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ I second that motion!

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

HOF Baby !!!!!!!!!!!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

:bananalama:

JR


----------



## frazil (Sep 24, 2007)

not that I'm going to...but this thread wouldn't make much sense if I changed my avatar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2007)

^ the old one was better.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 24, 2007)

Fraz,

I like better the one you dressed like a calculator. It was very engineer like.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Sep 24, 2007)

frazil said:


> not that I'm going to...but this thread wouldn't make much sense if I changed my avatar.


Now I have a new picture for my windows desktop!


----------



## frazil (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm just going to post her here so I can move on...


----------



## ktulu (Sep 24, 2007)

something to be proud of, fraz

hold on to this memory


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 26, 2007)

frazil said:


> I'm just going to post her here so I can move on...


^^^^^ :signs051:


----------

